# Is it true glosso grows well without Co2 ?



## arash53

I did some research about the carpet plants. most of the people preferred glosso over HC , because the believed glosso glows faster , dose not need Co2 , but It has to be under control and takes lot of trimming job.

Could I have glosso with only daily Flourish Excel dosing ?

and what is your favorit carpet plant?


----------



## CRS Fan

Glosso will grow with EI dosing and Flourish Excel/Metricide14 dosing. It's growth however will be much slower. I'm really liking Downoi as a foreground plant ATM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber

I was able to grow glosso with daily dosages of Excel but they grew slow. 
Glosso is my favourite carpet plant.


----------



## arash53

CRS Fan said:


> Glosso will grow with EI dosing and Flourish Excel/Metricide14 dosing. It's growth however will be much slower. I'm really liking Downoi as a foreground plant ATM.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart, if it grows slow even beter for smaller tank like mine 7.9 gallon.
What is EI ?



> I was able to grow glosso with daily dosages of Excel but they grew slow.
> Glosso is my favourite carpet plant.


Thanks


----------



## neven

With CO2 glosso is almost uncontrollable, i would recommend a batch of diy co2 just to get the carpet roots established


----------



## effox

arash53 said:


> What is EI ?
> 
> Thanks


"EI" is Estimated Index (Fertlization) if I recall correctly. Check it out on google on what fertilizers you should purchase, and at what fraction of a teaspoon you'd need for your small tank.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## arash53

Thanks Chris,

I dose Nurtafin PLANT GRO weekly after water change ,is it considered as Fertilization?


----------



## stonedaquarium

glosso works well with co2 supplementation (DIY yeast, pressurized or metricide/flourish excel)... its a great carpeting plant... however the only carpeting plant i know that grows well without co2 as long as you have great light is riccia. i know a lot of people dont like riccia... but if you know how to plant riccia properly its fairly easy to manage...  JMHO... 

Stuart, what does your downoi foreground plant look like?


----------



## neven

i love the look of riccia, but unfortunately it is a floating plant and is just like duck weed. you need to hair net it to slate to keep it down


----------



## jobber

arash53 said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> I dose Nurtafin PLANT GRO weekly after water change ,is it considered as Fertilization?


I'll jump in and answer this for Chris....
Nutrafin PLANT GRO is fertilization. It is the liquid fertilizer formula which consists of NPK (nitrogen, phosphate, Potassium). Many people use the methodology of dosing dry fertlizers (putting in the dry form of nitrogen, phosphate, potassium). Why people use the dry form? Well, it's way cheaper than buying the Nutrafin liquid form.


----------



## neven

and everyone always gets suspicious about the white powders you handle and trade to random people


----------



## stonedaquarium

neven said:


> i love the look of riccia, but unfortunately it is a floating plant and is just like duck weed. you need to hair net it to slate to keep it down


True, to it being a floating plant... rob, what i do instead of using a hair net to slate is using a bath scrub( the cheap ones you get a dollar stores that look meshy) and tie it down to 2x2 scrape tiles... I managed to find some cheap 2x2 tiles which i use for my riccia carpets... works really well for nano tanks... and trimming or pruning is a breeze... take the 2x2 squares out... trim it in a separate tank... and return back to the tank...


----------



## jobber

As long as the packages are labelled KNO3, K2S04, KH2PO4,...
and *NOT* labelled C20H25N3O.


----------



## effox

lol... Yeah then the government will be kicking your door down at gun point.


----------



## CRS Fan

stonedaquarium said:


> Stuart, what does your downoi foreground plant look like?


Stone.... it looks like this.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## arash53

I like it, I might use it as midground


----------

